# Where to reside, office in Quarry Bay?



## MaxPower (Feb 1, 2011)

Job offer in Quarry Bay forthcoming for a 1yr assignment. Advised that the island is very pricey. Just me, so don't need much more than a studio. Looking for a cheap but acceptable area to look. 

Any advice on where to start looking? Need to find a furnished location.


----------



## batman3298 (Nov 9, 2008)

In general, HK area is pricey, but you can find some reasonable rentals in Wanchai, North Point and Quarry Bay. Local real estate agents in those neighborhood would be your good source. Probably can get a small unit between HK$8K - HK$10K.

Kowloon is cheaper.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

You can find more affordable rent Right in Quarry Bay and North Point which is right next to QB. JW


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 1, 2011)

batman3298 said:


> Probably can get a small unit between HK$8K - HK$10K.
> 
> Kowloon is cheaper.



What is the commute from Kowloon to One Island East (office location)?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Hello Max P*



MaxPower said:


> What is the commute from Kowloon to One Island East (office location)?


I have been living in Kwun Tong (Kowloon) for the past 3 years. Taking the Subway (MTR) to Hong Kong Island will take me 35 to 45 mins. It will depend on how far you live from the MTR station. In my case I will have to walk 20 mins to get to the station and then once I am on the train (MTR) it will take 30 to 40 mins to arrive in Central. JW


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 1, 2011)

Stupid question about the geography: I hear "Central" referred to. Where exactly are you referring to?

It would seem that if I could get a furnished studio (500-600 sq ft) for under $15k in either Quarry Bay or North Point, that would be ideal for working in One Island East.

Just not sure how reasonable that expectation might be.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

MaxPower said:


> Stupid question about the geography: I hear "Central" referred to. *Where exactly are you referring to?
> *
> It would seem that if I could get a furnished studio (500-600 sq ft) for under $15k in either Quarry Bay or North Point, that would be ideal for working in One Island East.
> 
> Just not sure how reasonable that expectation might be.


It's the district between Sheung Wan and Admiralty.


----------



## MaxPower (Feb 1, 2011)

dunmovin said:


> It's the district between Sheung Wan and Admiralty.


To work in One Island East, then it would be Red Line to Admiralty, then switch to Blue. About how long of a commute would that be?


----------



## dvdlin (Jun 14, 2011)

It depends upon which stop you get on the Red Line subway. I usual count 2-3 minutes per stop. My office is also at Quarry Bay. I live at Heng Fa Chuen (4 subway stops toward east end) for 2 years. I believe this costs about 60 cent one way and takes 15 minutes door to door. Now, I move to North Point and take the tram to work. This also takes me 15 minutes, but only cost me about 30 cent per trip. I would suggest you look into TKO (seung Kwan O station) as there are many brand new apartment with good facility which below HK average rental price. The commute time would probably 30 minutes which New Yorker wouldn't complain.


----------



## Justin Guitar (Jun 18, 2011)

*Yau Tong*

Yeah another area is just across the harbour. Yau Tong. There's regular short boat trips that can ship you across too and should be cheaper rent plus better views. One good place is Canaryside. Theres a listing of it at hongkongpropertysearch . com so check it out. Nice views I believe!

Good luck!


----------

